# piranah



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

anybody on here ever kept piranah? jus wondered what their requirements were ect, how easy they are to keep? they are just a bit different! any info much appreciated: victory:


----------



## bikemadbaz (Jan 23, 2008)

*pr*

Hi, I had a piranah quite a few years ago. It was given me by a friend who bought two but they kept trying to take chunks out of each other. I had to keep it in a 3 foot tank by it'self. i started off feeding it guppies but it soon grew out of them. feeding it fresh raw meat was fine as long as any not eaten almost straight away was removed or it would start to slow cook in the warm water. Hanging it on a piece of cotten was a good idea so i could usually remove it with only the minimum disurbance to my fish. Also feeding it fresh meat meant i had to change the water and wash out the filter more often. It gave me loads of pleasure watching it hunt down its live food which was any fish I could get hold of. ( fresh, tropical even salt water.) frogs, slugs, worms. It would eat anything it could catch. handeling it was always fun, don't put fingers in it's mouth. Yes they are teeth and yes it will bite you. besides that it was quite easy to keep. it grew to about eight or nine inch before I sold it. 
Hope this helps? any more questions just give me a shout and I will try to answer them. Bazza.:welcome:


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you a lot! i love this forum :lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

*Common Names:* Red belly Piranha, Red bellied Piranha, Red piranha

*Scientific Name:*_ Pygocentrus nattereri_

*Family:* Characidae, subfamily Serrasalminae

*Maximum Size:* Up to 18 inches in the wild, aquarium specimens normally wont exceed 12 inches.

*Origins:* Various rivers in South America, especially in the Brazil. Unfortunatly, there have been many Red bellies introduced (and thriving) in warmer waters in Florida and other warm places by irresponsible owners.

*Care:* Red bellies are a remarkably hardy species. At least a 75 US gallon tank is needed to house red bellies. Despite their size, you can home up to 4 specimens in a single 75 gallon tank. Frequent water changes are neccesarry. These are a shoaling fish, so keep in groups of at least 4. Provide at least 20 gallons of water per fish. These guys are huge eaters, so awesome filtration is essential. Temperatures should be stable between 75 and 85 degrees. pH should remain between 6-7.5 though slightly acidic around 6.7 is best. Often inhabits peat stained waters, so the addition of peat or blackwater extract would not do any harm, but is not vitally important. Fast flowing waters replicate natural environment. Dim lighting is appreciated. Like most piranhas, requires high oxygen levels.

*Feeding:* Has a huge appetite. These guys are not picky eaters, though when first purchased, it may be difficult to switch from live foods. The majority of the diet (about half) should be fish. Live fish are preferred but frozen silversides or other frozen fish are readily accepted. Be sure that if live fish are being used that they must be quarantined for at least 2 weeks and look healthy and disease free before being offered as food. Supplement with other meaty foods like squid, earthworms, bloodworms, shrimp, and other similar food items. Not being picky eaters, they will readily accept carnivorus pellet/sticks.

*Breeding:* Breeding red-bellied piranhas has only been accomplished a couple of times in captivity. Though for the lucky few who have bred them succesfully, have found that they are quite prolific.

*Comments:* Two varieties exist, the "regular" red belly and the super redbelly. Normally, the only difference is that the belly of the super red is a much more vibrant rich red. Red bellies won't normally bite, but if you're not careful they can. Like most piranhas, this species can be skittish at times. By far the most common piranha, the red-belly can commonly be purchased at 1 inch in length. Its best to only house them with other red bellies.


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you!!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've kept them a few times... one guy on here is really into them....i forget his name...


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

yea they are just something different to keep, ive only ever had goldfish but my OH has experience!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

to be honest i have found that loads of people give up there piranah after a short time.i ask them why and they always say they are boring and they dont do anything.people seem to buy piranah cos they think they are a dangerous fish looking to rip something apart.this is not the case with them,in the right condition they are a very laid back fish.at time you dont get a lot of movement out of them:whip:

i would have a good think about it,i see so many poor piranah being returned to the shop cos people think they have a bad rep.if you do want something that is not that laid back i would try an oscar.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> to be honest i have found that loads of people give up there piranah after a short time.i ask them why and they always say they are boring and they dont do anything.people seem to buy piranah cos they think they are a dangerous fish looking to rip something apart.this is not the case with them,in the right condition they are a very laid back fish.at time you dont get a lot of movement out of them:whip:
> 
> i would have a good think about it,i see so many poor piranah being returned to the shop cos people think they have a bad rep.if you do want something that is not that laid back i would try an oscar.


Totally agree!
I have two at the moment, but have to move them on, however please note not for the above reason. I planned on getting them a big tank, but am now unable to re-inforce the floor to carry the weight of the new tank. 

They are very laid back and at times shy, but I think they have great personalities - will miss them sorely but can't justify keeping them in a tank that's too small.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

we have three but they're bubbas and we're still learning ourselves!


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

my brother in law kept them a while back, i know they dont do much and hide away a lot, i just really like them, bit different : victory:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Ive had them befoure, need a decent sized tank, and they really mess up the water, alot of water changes, and as mentioned above, hang food from cotton, its easier to remove: victory:

or alternitavely you could buy my malawi tank, much nicer than piranah, and alot more active :whistling2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Sziren said:


> Totally agree!
> I have two at the moment, but have to move them on, however please note not for the above reason. I planned on getting them a big tank, but am now unable to re-inforce the floor to carry the weight of the new tank.
> 
> They are very laid back and at times shy, but I think they have great personalities - will miss them sorely but can't justify keeping them in a tank that's too small.


What size tank are you planning on getting that needs a reinforced floor?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> if you do want something that is not that laid back i would try an oscar.


Good point, didnt think of that, Oscars can be more colourful too, get a Tiger and an Albino.

Oscars are actually from the Cichlid family and not Piranha's.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

oscars are the wet pets of the fish world,i always have one in my collection.when it comes to water conitions they are the same as piranah and tank size.

i dont want to put people off piranah keep,just good for people to have a bit off understanding in this very shy fish.holywood would not be albe to sale a film call RETURN OF THE SHY PIRANAHS.

also have a look at FRONTOSA this fish will make your jaw drop.they are stunning.i have two of them and they are great they need a bit of a high ph tho.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont rate piranhas, they are just big tetras with big teeth, for a big predatory fish, thats actually interesting to watch, id always go for a nice big intelligent, territorial, brightly coloured cichlid. Oscars are cool, pike cichlids, green and red terrors or if youve got space, a peacock bass cichlid-personally im a big big fan of them


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

if you want preds with personality, get a dwarf puffer! No need for large tanks, but these guys are still amazing.

They come up to the glass when you're around, they follow you round the tank when you are cleaning. So funny to watch, too. :no1:


----------



## Rons_Tegus (Apr 28, 2008)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> to be honest i have found that loads of people give up there piranah after a short time.i ask them why and they always say they are boring and they dont do anything.people seem to buy piranah cos they think they are a dangerous fish looking to rip something apart.this is not the case with them,in the right condition they are a very laid back fish.at time you dont get a lot of movement out of them:whip:
> 
> i would have a good think about it,i see so many poor piranah being returned to the shop cos people think they have a bad rep.if you do want something that is not that laid back i would try an oscar.


 
Well said!!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i would be careful of puffers,they are not an easy fish to look after plus they are very hard to mix with other fish.they do love to fin nip any fish not just long finned fish.

i would keep them on their own with a bit of marine salt,they are more of a brackish fish.brackish fish do like a high ph level.

red terrors are great looking fish but are very nasty and will find it hard to mix them.red terrors,red devil,jags,midas are more wet pets.

if you do get a puffer be careful as to what you pay,some shops charge top price for the fact its a puffer.good shop will be fair in the price so shop around.myself would leve a puffer and work towards one and get a bit experience.: victory:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I never had anything but bad luck with puffers, they might be pretty tough, but theyre extremely sensitive as well in my opinion. theyve either died within 24 hours or have broken out in whitespot(where none of the other fish in the tank got it). Ive kept some tricky fish, discus, freshwater morays and f/w stonefish, had thriving stingrays, but always struggled with puffers


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

quite a few decent cichlids you could get that are much more fun then pirahna. I'm currently downsizing majorly. But i keep many different cichlids mostly large and aggressive but stunning to look at.

If you can provide the tank, dovii are awesome. Keeps your hands off them and away from fish that cant handle themselves and you'll be fine


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> i would be careful of puffers,they are not an easy fish to look after plus they are very hard to mix with other fish.they do love to fin nip any fish not just long finned fish.
> 
> i would keep them on their own with a bit of marine salt,they are more of a brackish fish.brackish fish do like a high ph level.


Well you can hardly keep piranhas with other fish, can you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also, dwarf puffers are 100% freshwater. The salt would kill them.

If you have a fully cycled tank, then there should be no problem with puffers. : victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> Well you can hardly keep piranhas with other fish, can you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also, dwarf puffers are 100% freshwater. The salt would kill them.
> 
> If you have a fully cycled tank, then there should be no problem with puffers. : victory:


 
actually you can keep piranha with other fish. Plenty of small tetras can be kept as can other similarly small species. I've seen bass kept with piranha, as well as other cichlids, plecos, many different catfish. Things like arowana have been kept in the same tank as well.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

dovii the daddy.lol

the one fish i have not had,i do like them tho.

i have also seen piranah with other fish,it when piranah become stressed out that they are dangerous.bite first think later somthing like that.lol




mike515 said:


> actually you can keep piranha with other fish. Plenty of small tetras can be kept as can other similarly small species. I've seen bass kept with piranha, as well as other cichlids, plecos, many different catfish. Things like arowana have been kept in the same tank as well.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

ah yeah that would be te malabar puffer,not seen them about tho round my why.i forgot all about them.lol

still would not trust them with oter fish tho.: victory:



Esfa said:


> Well you can hardly keep piranhas with other fish, can you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also, dwarf puffers are 100% freshwater. The salt would kill them.
> 
> If you have a fully cycled tank, then there should be no problem with puffers. : victory:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had Piranha's & they are lovely fish, very hardy little fellas & nice to look at IMO. I had two which were very 'glittery' & they glowed when the light was on. The biggest I ever had was about 9", he was usually tame though. I could go in & pick up any food that wasn't eaten, clean etc... It's a bit of a myth they they're some sort of killer fish.......Unless you're a guppy!:lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> ah yeah that would be te malabar puffer,not seen them about tho round my why.i forgot all about them.lol
> 
> still would not trust them with oter fish tho.: victory:


They are usually fine with otos and shrimp. :no1:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

hypselecara temporalis,chocolate cichlid.they ate hard two find put stunning looking fish.i have one in a grow out tank at the moment.:no1:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

They're basically just fish with more teeth. The only potential bother is cleaning them out. I know a guy who drained the tank from the bottom some how (I've no idea how the setup worked, I didn't see it - Just heard about it)

To be realistic, However many piranhas you want, buy twice that number.


----------

